# Tour of Darkness Censored Campaign Journal



## scourger (Nov 18, 2007)

Tour of Darkness Censored Campaign Journal

[This Campaign Journal is a compilation of all the emails that were journal entries for our Tour of Darkness Savage Worlds game.  I compiled them as we played and added a few notes of my own.  Notes in brackets are from me, the GM.]

[Initial Cast of Heroes] 
[1st Lt. Dan Wyatt, USMC]
[Cpl. Jack Johnson, USMC]
[PfC. Enrique Sanchez, USMC]
[PfC. “Doc” Gump, USMC]

[Initial Extras] 
[Maj. Williamson, USMC, HQ at Saigon]
[Maj. Maxwell Payne, USMC, commander at Firebase Omaha]
[Capt. Meyers, USMC, former commander at Firebase Omaha]
[Gunnery Sgt. Thomas “Gunny” Highway, senior NCO at Firebase Omaha]
[Sgt. Smith, USMC, supply/logistics at Firebase Omaha]
[PfC. Joshua Jherico, USMC, dog handler (Fang, German Shepherd) at Firebase Omaha]

[The promotions and substitutions of the heroes are noted in context, as is the turnover of many, many extras.  There was a big cast for this game, which was one of the fun parts.]


[Missions 1-3 were pretty routine patrols.  The heroes encountered increasing levels of the supernatural, but nothing overt.  They fought some VC & NVA forces, found booby traps and an ancient temple—abandoned the first time but the site of a horrific battle the next time but no bodies.  They also came across an old French mansion with a succulent dinner set, but only Sanchez ate.  The cast of extras has some oddities.  Following are the players’ summaries of subsequent missions.]


----------



## scourger (Nov 18, 2007)

[Mission 4 – Streets of Saigon City]

Location: Saigon
Mission: R & R/ Gunnery Master Sgt. Smith
Objective: To keep Smith out of the stockade.

Synopsis: Day 1 in Saigon proved to be almost deadly. After enjoying some of the local food and drink, PFC Sanchez was able to tag along with Sgt Smith to a local nightspot with Johnson, Gump, and I tailing behind. We left Johnson as lookout for trouble a little ways up the road and let Smith and Sanchez go into the nightspot so as not to arouse suspicion from Smith. After a few minutes, Smith and Sanchez were persuaded by some of the local ladies to accompany them to the back rooms. Gump and I headed in and had a drink while they were in back. We also were led into the back rooms by some of the ladies. Once we were separated into different rooms, the ladies somehow drugged us and then attempted to rob and kill us. There were a total of 6 hostiles in that establishment. Gump fended off 2 of the hostiles and headed out the front door after sustaining a minor injury; Sanchez fended off another and headed to Smith's room, and I fended off a hostile and headed into the bar area where I was attacked by another hostile. A brawl ensued and I am not so sure that these ladies were female (I have heard tales of men that look like ladies and can only assume that these ladies were men simply due to the fact that they were as strong as any marine I have met). Sanchez discovered that Smith had succumbed to the drug and was helpless as one of the hostiles seemed to be draining his blood for some unholy deed. Sanchez risked his neck to knock the hostile off of Smith to stop the blood drain. Gump was locked outside by one of the hostiles while the other 3 hostiles surround ed me and attempted to subdue me. Eventually I was able to subdue 2 of the hostiles until Gump and Johnson kicked in the door and helped Sanchez and I drive off the last of the hostiles. 


It seems that Saigon is indeed a very dangerous place and I look forward to returning to the safety of the firebase.

Lt. Dan Wyatt


One night in Saigon makes a hard man humble.
Looking forward to JUST being shot at again...
-PFC Gump


Wow, that’s not the story I told the guys who let us back on base.  As 
a matter of fact that’s not even how I remember it happening.  By your 
account there were 6 hostiles, and 6 of them were subdued before I even got there to "drive of the last of them".  I remember subduing 2 myself, but hey, I’m not the one writing the report.
- Cpl. Jack Johnson


Nope you and PFC Gump dropped the 3rd Hostile... lid through the 
neck.... then you or I dropped the 4th... then the 5th and 6th were in Sgt Smiths room. There ya go 6 is a deadly number.
-Lt. Dan Wyatt


----------



## scourger (Nov 18, 2007)

[Mission 5 - Rollin’ on the river]

[You guys overcame the RPG team, picked up the other squad, and made your way back downriver.  Sanchez blew up the wrecked PBR on orders from the other Cpl.  One h*** of a storm blew up, and you had to fight for control of the boat.  Really creepy.  But, it cooled off the temperature.  The ride back was tense but uneventful.]  

[You determine that the prior squad of 4 marines met a similar RPG ambush the prior day.  Their PBR was fired on by 3 RPG teams--the damage wrecked their boat, but their sarge was able to run it aground on the riverbank.  They had a battle with some late support by a helo that was unable to pick them up.  The helicopter was damaged by an RPG attack and had to leave.  The sarge was killed.  Things were quiet until you showed up, but they're grateful.  They are silent as to their original mission.]  

[The chief is pretty p***ed off at the loss of 1 PBR and yours being "shot all to h***."  Since you can't get a lift out after sunset, he makes you shine his boots.  But he also gets you all a hot meal of meat & potatoes with vegetables and a bunk to sleep until you are able to get out in the morning.  One of the marine security guys, the one Sanchez gave the rifle, gets you all up before revelie with a hot breakfast and tells you they found nothing else on their patrol.  These Navy dudes must have a good cook and decent supplies from downriver because the chow is pretty good.]  

[Back at your base, Doc gave the picture to the Captain, who said he would look into it.  The presence of the sniper remains a mystery.  You & Sanchez were cited for bravery.  Doc got a Silver Star.  No promotions, though.]  

[Later intel reveals that a VC education squad moved downriver the day of your operation.  They are thought to have delivered a load of propaganda & weapons that are making life difficult for the sailors & marines at that river base.  You catch hell from the Captain for that.  But, there's no proof that you let them slip through, so no court martial.  You're given some pretty s****y details for a while, though.]  


river rescue

Location:  Buon Me Thout
Mission:  Rescue stranded PBR crew of Marines
            Secondary: Investigate river traffic

   PBR crew of 4 Marines were set upon by several rpg crews.  Their boat was struck several times and caused to crash into the shore.  The Marines survived the crash, but were involved in a heavy fire fight.  My team, including Pfcs Sanchez, Gump and myself, was chosen to rescue said Marines and return them to base.  The mission was on such short notice that we didn't have time to find an experienced river guide or boat captain, so we did what all good Marines do - adapt and overcome.  I was forced to pilot an unfamiliar boat on an unfamiliar river to get to our 4 brothers in arms before they were overrun.  While trying to beat the clock and save 4 marines, the navy was also hoping that we could do some routine river patrols and check all river traffic for smuggling activity.  When we arrived on the scene we were attacked by another rpg crew.  Our boat was struck, but we were able to get the PBR turned around to make a run at the beach and extract the team.  Pfc Gump stayed on the bow gun and fired upon the enemy combatants killing several, while Pfc Sanchez laid down a suppressing fire for the evacuating Marines (who were also firing on the enemy position).  All 4 Marines were extracting, but unfortunately their Sgt had been killed some moments before we arrived.  The lives of the 3 remaining Marines were saved in part by the fact that we did not encounter any smugglers or other river traffic to slow us from our primary goal.  With all Marines on board we headed back to base, but were set upon by a freakish storm.  It was all we could do to control the PBR.  We didn't see any other boat traffic on the river during our return trip, but I suspect that the monsoon that we encountered would have been perfect cover for a VC smuggling venture.  I'm sure the navy sent out a patrol to watch for just such an occurrence.

Cpl. Jack Johnson


----------



## scourger (Nov 18, 2007)

[Mission 6 – Firebase Omaha without supernatural foes and a subsequent mission to relieve an overrun firebase and evade a tribe of cannibals]

Firebase under attack

Report: After Capt Myers headed out of the firebase, the day went fairly normal and it was good. That night while trying to get some rest while waiting on Major Payne, the VC launched an all out assault on the firebase around 2400. Well now was the time for me to put my battle knowledge training to the test. The battle was joined with the VC outnumbering us at least 2 to 1. I directed the mortars and howitzers to concentrate on the massed VC troops and directed my squad members to join the battle at the main gate of the firebase. OUTSTANDING WORK is all I can say. Corporal Johnson was a machine taking out at least 50-75 troops alone as well as their officers. PVT Gump and PFC Sanchez also distinguished themselves in the heat of battle more so than any other individual member of the firebase. The battle tide was immediately turned and went against the VC but they refused to withdraw until 0500 when the major's helo arrived to help drive the remaining VC off. I do not know how we survived other than beginner's luck on my part and the heroic actions of my squad. 

In case you guys play without me here are some BENNIES for you from Lt Dan to say THANKS for the hard work defending the firebase. The powers that be have decided that my SPIRIT has increased from the nasty firebase battle as well as making me a natural CHARISMATIC leader. YES you know what that means troops --- + 2 on you battle award rolls so maybe you losers can get promoted faster!!

Lt. Dan Wyatt





Heroism during wartime vs. character altering meta-gaming

A hero, that's what my fantastic role determined; that I was, a hero. I single handedly killed scores of foes, rescued comrades, and turned the tide of a battle meant to overrun and destroy our little fire base. And for what? The Medal of Honor? Combat promotion? Sweet e.p.s? No, none of that. I was a hero for none of that. I was a hero that spent 7 chips (that's right 7); so that I could help firebase Omaha live to fight another day. Or, I could have squeezed the trigger a few times and hid in my foxhole and saved my chips. I would not have been a "hero", but I would have basically the same chance for medals and promotion. And most importantly I would still have 7 chips to roll for sweet e.p.s, most likely giving me the points I needed to reach the next level. So, here is the story of a hero who has learned his lesson.

Early morning February 29th, 1968 (yes, a leap year - most people born in said leap year probably know of its leap year status.) anyway, oh yes it was about 2 in the morning when I noticed the doc had just dozed off in our foxhole (he was doing pretty well for a new guy). I reached over and shook him awake, and stared back out into the darkness. Where the h*** was Sanchez? He had had this watch for 3 weeks straight. I guess now that the captain was gone things were going to be different. I returned from my thoughts when I felt something crawling on my throat. I quickly tried to brush it away only to realize that it was my snake pendant. I clasped my hand around it and looked off into the jungle. For a split second, it was like I was hurtling through the jungle at break neck speed. I came to an abrupt stop at a clearing about a kilometer from base. Unlike the previous times I had seen the clearing during our patrols, the normally empty expanse was now teeming with activity, VC activity. And suddenly I was hurtling back to camp and fell back against the other side of the foxhole (again waking up doc). As I picked myself up I told doc we were about to be overrun, and to go and tell the lt. before he could grasp what I was saying and get one knee out of the foxhole we were hit.  Several rpgs zipped over our heads and bullets started flying from all over the place. It was on and there was nothing to do but, return fire. The doc (now fully awake) and I were doing great. We were killing VC left and right. They were barely able to get past the tree line before we mowed them down. Unfotunately, private Jericho’s foxhole was not able to hold his position as well. I told doc he would have to handle our firing zone and I would have to go help Jericho (we can't have our source being killed of now can we). I was going to try to retreat back into base and then come back out right behind his foxhole, but there just wasn't time. They had guys within 30' of them already. So I just grabbed my rifle and took off. Straight across the open entrance to the base. I must have had a thousand rounds wizz past my head. The VC were pretty much on top of them as I got there. I shot 4 of them and put my bayonet in the last ones back as we both flew into the foxhole. It was a little chaotic for a second until they realized that the VC in there foxhole were all dead and I was on top of them. I ignored the stench of feces, and got Jericho and his men to start firing back into there kill zones. We were finally pushing them back to a safe distance, when I heard Sanchez' thumper ass finally join the battle. I looked over to check on him and doc to see how they were doing. They were doing great and they both gave me thumbs up (or the finger, I couldn't tell with all the smoke). Looking past them I noticed another weak spot in our defences. It was a couple hundred yards and I knew I couldn't make it there in time. I noticed a mortar nearby that was unfortunately no longer manned, so I ran to it. When I got there I turned it around, cranked it so that it was practically straight up and dropped in the shell. I hoped Sanchez ' lesson on mortar use would see me through. As soon as the shell fired, I took off at a dead sprint straight for the weak spot and the target of my mortar. My shell was placed perfectly and hit right outside the foxhole, killing most of the VC that were swarming over, but leaving the marines unharmed. I got there a split second after the explosion and finished what my mortar had started. I dug through the foxhole looking for marines before they were smothered by the dead that I had rained down upon them. Covered in blood from head to toe, I must have created quite a sight. After I freed them from the corpse quicksand, my eyes lit up with lustful glee as I realized that I now had a squad of devil dogs to take the fight to the jungle. I had seen the staging ground and could end this siege before they could get a foothold. As I entered the jungle with 5 marines (so filthy from battle that I don't even know which 5), it was as if the jungle opened up to us. The sounds of battle were everywhere. Bullets and explosions hit all around but never where we were. We were afforded our own private subway straight to the clearing. It wasn't until we arrived that I realized how close we were to the temple. The VC didn't seem to be using the temple itself but had set up in its clearing. I don't really remember what happened next, but when I came to I was surrounded by death and destruction. Not a single living VC was in the clearing. The sounds of battle were drifting off deeper into the jungle. I stumbled to my feet and found my comrades; amazingly they were all still alive, but in various states of health. The train we had arrived on was nowhere to be found, so we just stumbled back through the jungle. Just as we arrived back at the base, we heard the sounds of the helicopters that "saved" the day. I dropped my new extra gear under my bunk and came out to see the new c.o. order us onto his huey to help with another firebase that had just been overrun. If I hadn’t been going to help marines in trouble, I think I would have just shot that Payne in the a** and gone back to my bunk. As it was I grabbed some extra clips and jumped on the chopper. Hoorah!

Cpl. Jack Johnson


Dear Jenny,

Momma always said that stupid is as stupid does. Since arriving in the 'Nam (it's this whole other country), I've decided that momma was a crazy-a** b****. Lt. Dan says that he's the only person I ever need to listen to and Lt. Dan says that stupid is as stupid dies. I don't entirely know what that means since Momma isn't here to explain it to me, but since I'm not dead yet, I figure I must be some kind of genius.

The other night, for example, some guy named Charlie and a lot of his very p*****-off friends attacked our firebase. That's at least what Cpl. Johnson told me later. All I remember was Johnson shaking me awake and yelling something I couldn't understand because of all the shooting. As best I could tell, he said "Charlie's comin', and he called Jenny a b****."

That's when I popped a can of woopa** and put a cap in Charlie's a**.  Except... as I knelt over Charlie's body and gave him the business with my bayonet (just to emphasize my point), Johnson said the guy I killed wasn't Charlie. He said Charlie was the guy charging us with a bomb strapped to his stomach. So I put a cap in that guy's a**, too. Not knowing exactly what Charlie looked like, and not wanting him to get away with bad-mouthing my girl, I decided to pop a cap into everybody.

I had no idea Charlie had so many friends. And apparently they all thought you were a b****, too.

All these screamin' fools were comin' so fast, I couldn't kill 'em fast enough with just one rifle, so I picked up another one off a dead friend of Charlie and went at 'em two-fisted for a while.

At one point, I looked over at Johnson. I've heard of people speaking strange tongues and accomplishing tremendous feats of strength in times of duress, but Johnson was just a crazy f*****. The guy had staked a severed head of a friend of Charlie on his rifle-mounted bayonet, and after repeatedly screaming "GET SOME!" at the top of his lungs and exhausting his ammo supply, he had taken to killing Charlie's buddies with his bare hands and, at least on one occasion, by biting through the poor b******'s jugular vein. At one point, after running out of ammo, he cut a spent bullet out of a dead guy's head, fashioned a sling-shot out of the chin strap from his helmet, and shot it right through the eye of one of Charlie's pals. I lost track of Johnson after that until the next day when it was all over. It's too bad they don't give medals for blind, murderous rage.

Johnson and I came through the whole thing without a scratch, but I'm still trying to figure out why Cpl. Johnson was so p***** about a bunch of pajama-wearing foreigners insulting MY girlfriend. After thinking about it, I'm not sure I would have been that p***** off at Charlie if he hadn' t started shooting. Having seen what I've seen, though, I don't think I'm going to ask Johnson about it -- crazy b******.

Stupid is as stupid does, indeed.

Love Always,

Da Gumpster


Worn out from lack of sleep and outsmarting his Vietcong counterpart, the lt. straps himself into the chopper and closes his eyes. Seconds later 3 blood encrusted, dirt covered marines plop down next to him. It was impossible to tell if it was your blood or someone else’s. We all caught a little combat nap and woke just as we were setting down in a clearing with 2 armored vehicles. Lt. Dan shook himself awake and headed for the "tank". He let the other officer have the armored personnel carrier. It was obvious that we would need a driver and who better to be that driver than me. Sure I’d never driven a tank before, but I’d never driven a boat before either. What could go wrong? We got our orders and motored off into the jungle. Doc, our front gunner once again, spotted an ambush by an rpg crew. It was a little hairy, but with Sanchez' heavy weapons mastery, we wiped them out. We continued toward our target when doc again noticed something. It was some sort of weapons depot with plenty of support troops. The lt. called in air support that took out about half of them. The other half reorganized and set up defensive positions. We were exposed on top of a hill but traded several rounds of fire before both sides were forced to retreat. We now had control of the remains of the weapons depot, but we still had a firebase to re-overrun.

Cpl. Jack Johnson



Immediately after routing the supply depot; we received orders to stay at the supply depot and ensure its destruction then hump it out the next day. While Johnson took the tank to the extraction point, the rest of Force Recon hunkered in for a long night. As we were digging a foxhole, I had a strange feeling of being watched. As I scanned the jungle tree line, I spotted a figure in a crook of the tree - immediately I thought "Another dang sniper looking to take out Gump!!" but no shots rang out as I warned Sanchez and Gump to take cover. I continued watching the figure as it snuck closer. He was a sneaky g** but I spotted him in the underbrush and gestured for him to come closer.. closer.... it was a jungle savage who did not speak any of our dialects. He gave me the heebie jeebies for some reason but eventually he moved back off into the jungle to disappear from sight. While the squad talked it over... Gump and Sanchez reasoned he was a scout and most likely we would be robbed later... then it hit me!!! he was a cannibal down to the filed down pointy teeth!!! We were certain we would be overrun, so we snuck off into the dark and located another defensible location. Sure enough, in the darkest of the night, a whole tribe of cannibals descended on the area hunting for us but luckily they never found us or else we would be in the bottom of a pot for sure!

LT


----------



## scourger (Nov 18, 2007)

[Mission 7 – a presence patrol]

Another "routine" recon mission into territory believed to hold an entire battalion of enemy troops.  The nine of us hump it out into the jungle expecting a fight, but find nothing.  As we finally take a break for lunch we are set upon by about 20 VC.  Their ability to have ambushes set up at every picnic spot in the jungle amazes me.  Luckily, Sgt. Apone noticed the ambush early, giving everyone a chance to react.  Besides being outnumbered, we were also heavily outgunned: the enemy had several RPG and machinegun crews.  Their first shot told us just what kind of trouble we were in. our machine gunner and his crew were killed instantly by an RPG round.   We took whatever cover we cold find and returned fire.  Through pure marine heroism we were able to kill all 20 VC and were about to pull back with our wounded, when I noticed another 20 troops or so moving into position.  I left my cover and ran to where the Lt. and radioman were laying to tell them about the new attack and see if we could get some air support.  The Lt. was able to call in support, but the 3 of us were unable to seek cover before the fighting started anew.  As we tried to scramble for cover the lt. was wounded again and Hawkeye was shot fatally to the head.  I got behind a tree only to see Hawkeye and his radio destroyed by an RPG round.  Sanchez was killing VC left and right with his grenade launcher and doc was holding his own as well.   The Lt. was unable to get to cover, but still fought on like a true marine.  As I sighted the next g*** to die by my rifle, I noticed several RPG and machinegun positions lining up on the lt.  Without thinking I ran out and grabbed the Lt. by the back of his pants, dragged him several yards and threw him and myself behind a tree just as several rpgs and dozens of machinegun rounds exfoliated the jungle around us.  We were able to kill another 15 or so VC, when the hueys arrived and blasted the rest of the enemy troops and anymore trying to get into the fight.  Sarge was hurt pretty bad.  Doc and the Lt. weren't much better.  Sanchez and I did most of the killing but were somehow able to avoid being wounded.  We tried to get the chopper's attention to airlift us out, but they couldn't set down anywhere nearby.  They tossed us a helmet radio, so we could try to fix our radio, but it was too shot up.  Looks like we are gonna have to hump it out. Still the same ol' corps  -  one good deal after another.

Cpl. Jack Johnson


Rocky Gump's Vietnam Survival Guide
---------------------------------------

1.  If it moves, shoot it.  If it returns fire...start throwing grenades.  If it keeps returning fire...call for air support.

2.  Never stand next to the radio operator - he's a bullet magnet.  If this rule contradicts Rule 1, then politely suggest to the nearest officer that HE call for air support.

3.  Never do ANYTHING in a clearing.

4.  Entrenchment tools are about as useful as an elevator in an outhouse.

5.  Everybody has a "plan" until they get shot.

6.   Receiving a medal only proves that you were bold enough to devise a plan, stupid enough to try it, lucky enough to survive, and smart enough to do it all in front of an officer.

7.  "Combat experience" is only attained AFTER you need it.

8.  "Rate of fire" don't mean squat when you're down to your last round 
-- and even less when you've still got hand grenades.

9.  Saigon whores are BAD news... trust me on this one.

and finally...

10.  Do NOT tell Charlie to "Get Some!"  This statement is vague and open to loose interpretation by overly creative campaign directors.

-Da Gump


Yea ROUTINE being the key word.

LT Dan is feeling pretty downright s***** right now…and not because of my wounds. I feel I let you men down... those damn VC crept right up on us and we weren't even 5 clicks out. Frost, Wierzbowski... I never really got to know them; Hawkeye - YOU will be sorely missed since you stood next to the GREEN LT in the jungle and actually followed orders and helped out.  SQUAD - all of you performed a d*** miracle against the odds thrown our way. I would have to say that was a platoon feeler from the battalion; hopefully we have deterred them for a little while until we get back to the firebase. I know I still have a lot to learn about commanding you men; but I have to say Johnson - I owe you my life and that means a lot. Sanchez... your thumper pretty much changed the course of the battle... and Gump, that was fine shooting you did over there on the flank. Apone...you can come with our squad ANY time ANY where - we are gonna get you back to the medics as fast as we can. Men lets get a litter made to carry him and let’s get the h*** outta here because I got a bad feeling more Charlie are coming.

Johnson can you and Gump carry him to start with while Sanchez covers our a**** with the Thumper? Let’s round up the dogtags of the men if we can find them too. I will try to carry Hawkeye’s body if I can, he deserves a proper burial with respect.


Next ROUTINE mission is gonna involve armour.

Lt. Dan Wyatt


----------



## scourger (Nov 18, 2007)

[Mission 8 – The Lost Legionnaires]

After our long battle with an entire platoon of VC we were completely drained.  We gathered up the dog tags of our dead and roused Apone enough to shamble through the jungle with very little help.  Now it was time to start the long trek back to base. It was about this time when we were attacked by snipers.  We killed several, but in our wounded condition it was better to just retreat from the rest.  We got away from them and we hadn't gone very far when we heard a helicopter go over.  It seemed that they may be looking for us.  A few seconds later we heard gunfire and the horrible sound of a damaged engine.  The huey was going down just a few hundred yards from our position.  We quickly found a place to stash Apone and headed back at full speed to the crash site.  When we arrived, the huey was on its side and under attack by a force of 6-8 VC, including a machinegun.  Several minutes of combat ensued, before we were able to defeat our enemy. Now only the difficult part remained: rescuing the helicopter crew from across the river and getting us all back to base.  I went alone into the jungle to retrieve Apone, while the doc forged the river to check on the helo crew.  One pilot was dead, the other was badly hurt.  Their gunner seemed fine and handled himself well in the combat and the rescue.  Now doc had to swim the pilot back across the river with the gunners help.  Sanchez was waiting on our side in case there was a problem.  About two thirds of the way across the gunner went under.  Doc helped the almost unconscious pilot ashore and Sanchez went in after the gunner.  When he got the gunner to shore he was not breathing, but doc quickly brought him back.  Later I asked doc if it ever bothered him to give mouth to mouth to strangers.  He said when you close your eyes a mouth is a mouth and then he winked at me.  That new guy’s a little weird.  Anyway, that was about the time that I got back with Apone and now that we were all on the correct side of the river we headed back to base.

Cpl. Jack Johnson


----------



## scourger (Nov 18, 2007)

[Mission 9 – Train the F****** New Guys]

After getting back to base we were finally given a little time to rest up.  Oh yeah, that’s because we were shot. Doc and I were up and around in a few days and the Lt. and Sgt. Apone were back in 10 or 12. Sanchez of course was put right back out on patrol. The Lt. requested a tough assignment so we could get back at the VC who killed his guys. The Major was happy to oblige and sent us out on a long range patrol that he assured us was our toughest mission yet (and it was in everyway except xps awarded). We had a pretty large force but they were mostly FNGs. Apone and Jericho also were with us. Two days we marched with very little of interest passing our way. On the second night I was keeping watch with Jericho and his dog when I spotted a scout with my night vision scope. It was a very strange feeling to see a VC looking right at you from 50 yds. away in the middle of the night in dense jungle, so I put three rounds in his radar like head. Our guys woke up to the sound of my gunfire and their guys started moving in. we were faced with a force of 8- 10 RPGs, 6-8 machine-gunners, a couple of grenadiers and probably 15-20 guys with AKs. As usual we were outnumbered 2 or 3 to one (sounds like a difficult mission to me). The 3 round burst fired from my hilltop was enough to light my position up as if I were a light house in clear weather and calm seas. I have never seen a living RPG, but I would swear that this one not only had eyes but arms as well. It dodged the first few trees with a gymnast’s grace and then grabbed onto the last tree and swung it self around to land at my feet. Right before it exploded, killing Jericho and his dog, I think it flipped me off. I woke up several seconds later in a daze with blood all over me, and went back to using my handy 6lb night scope, thank g** I lugged it out here into the jungle. I was probably the only person for miles that could shoot accurately in the darkness of the jungle, for whatever light the moon put off was made worthless to the naked eye by the shadows of the forbidding jungle. That’s when Sanchez popped a flare to backlight the VC (I think I just heard a foghorn on my hilltop). The firefight started horribly for us. The Lt. was hit several times while being completely hidden from the enemy. Our machine-gunner and his crew were taken out by an RPG as well as another group of FNGs. We were quickly down to the 4 of us, plus Apone and a couple FNGs.  Almost immediately our odds were 4 or 5 to 1 (damn that's a tough mission). 4 or 5 RPG rounds were fired every few seconds at our positions while we were being subjected to suppressive fire as well as ak-47s and grenades. Lt. Dan stood in the middle of the fight giving orders and firing upon the ever closing enemy. I believe it was the 6th RPG attack on his position that finally did him in. As the fighting ended Doc ran to the Lt.'s position, but it was already too late. He had been torn to shreds. He died leading his men, just like his father before him and his father before him. He new he would never leave Viet Nam and he was just fine with that. As the last of the VC retreated through the darkness, I noticed an officer blowing his whistle and calling the retreat. It’s very old testament in the Nam... an eye for an eye. He was about a hundred yds. away, but with my trusty night scope, it was like he was right next to me. I popped him in the head and ran into the darkness to retrieve any valuable intelligence. Sanchez' flare had gone down and the moon went behind a cloud, but as I looked for my dead VC officer in the darkness I saw an RPG guy staring right at me (I bet this rpg had arms too). I took cover behind a tree and continued my search. Finally with the use of my incredible night scope (here on referred to as g***-vision) I was able to find the dead officer. I took his papers and ran back to my comrades. Apone called for medivac and we were able to get all the dog tags off of our fallen comrades. After extraction, lt. Dan’s body was sent home. I guess we'll be getting a new officer pretty soon (great, now it'll be me, Sanchez and 2 new guys)

Cpl. Jack Johnson




Letter home with lt. Dan

Hello,
I am very sorry for your loss. My name is Corporal Jack Johnson. I 
apologize for interrupting you in this time of grief, but I just wanted you 
to know that Lt. Dan, as we called him, was a good man. I have been 
assigned to his unit ever since I arrived in Viet Nam. He kept us all alive 
through many harrowing battles. He was the main reason our firebase was not 
overrun during the Tet offensive. He died standing in the middle of battle 
giving orders to his troops to overcome a superior Viet Cong force. He will 
be greatly missed. If there is anything at all that I can do for you please 
don't hesitate to write.

Sincerely,

Jack Johnson


----------



## scourger (Nov 18, 2007)

[Mission 10 – Meet the Elephant Man]

Location: Firebase Omaha
Mission: LRRP
OIC: SGT Jack Johnson
We trekked into the wilderness still looking for the strange occurrences in this part of the jungle which had thus far eluded us.  We had noticed that some of the trails we were using had been mined, but hadn't seen much of anything else.  Our patrol was finally engaged by 6 enemy combatants.  Even though we were outnumbered, the firefight was definitely going our way, until an enormous rogue elephant stormed right through our midst.  The elephant trampled a VC and stepped right over the Doc on his way through our area.  The NVA guys went nuts, but we were able to stay calm and finish them off, although Doc was a little shaken by almost being crushed.

Jack Johnson: “During our many treks into the jungle last mission I will pull Doc and Sanchez aside separately and speak to them about Apone. At the beginning of the fire fight when the law rocket hit the Lt., I didn't really think much of it. I assumed it was just a misfire of an experimental weapon. Later, however, when Lt. Dan was down and in pretty bad shape, I saw Apone shoot him. At the time I couldn't tell if it was an accident or not, because he was in the line of fire. A few seconds later I got my answer. I saw Apone set his weapon on the Lt. and then after determining that he was no longer moving, shift up just a hair and shoot the VC. He only moved his weapon an inch or two, but I know what I saw. As far as I’m concerned, Apone is the one with the enemy now.”

Jack Johnson’s ghost journal 1:  back in the late 1800's my grandfather, Jeremiah Johnson, was quite an adventurer.  He was a mountain man for quite sometime and many people found him quite eccentric.  I guess the thing that most people couldn't fathom was his belief in the supernatural.  He had seen a lot of Indian magic while he was in the mountains with his squaw bride, but after her death he returned to the east.  He enthralled me with stories about all that he had seen and experienced.  Sadly, he died when I was about 10, but for years I would see him in my dreams and sometimes even when I was awake.  I still talk to him whenever I need advice and sometimes I even think he answers.  I guess I kind of always believed in the things he told me, but now I know there are things that go bump in the night.  I started this journal because of the things I have seen here in the 'Nam.  It started on our first recon mission.  We found an old temple.  Well ancient would probably be a better word.  There were carvings all over it.  I drew a few sketches and did a few rubbings, but there are tons more.  The temple definitely gave off a weird vibe.  It wasn't until a few days later that it took on a supernatural flavor.  We were out looking for a couple of missing snipers when we happened across the temple again.  This time it looked a bit more sinister.  There was blood everywhere, with clothes and weapons strewn about, but no sign of bodies.  I mean no flesh at all, just blood.  It was very strange.  I’ve seen people take direct hits from mortars and RPGs and there is still flesh laying around, but here there was none.  During that same period I came across a snakeman fetish.  It was hanging in the jungle right next to the path we were using.  Every guy in the unit passed right by, but when I got to it, it was hanging right out in the open.  I wear it and use it as my good luck charm.  I’ve got to get some sleep, we go out again tomorrow.  Lots more to write.


----------



## scourger (Nov 18, 2007)

[Mission 11 – Duc Duc]

Location: Duc Duc
Mission: Explore village for VC activity
OIC: SGT Jack Johnson
After being diverted from our mission to find hostile snipers, we were set down in a small clearing outside of Duc Duc to check on reported VC activity in the area.  I approached the village and talked to an elderly Vietnamese man who appeared to be the local chieftain.  He claimed everything was fine, but all of the women and children were sick.  We should move on before we become sick as well.  It definitely seemed as if something was amiss, so I went to go check on the sick villagers.  Several VC were hiding in the village and opened fire as I tried to enter the tent.  There were 4-6 VC with AK-47s located in the huts as well as 4 more with RPGs in the jungle.  The firefight was intense and Sanchez and I were nearly killed by RPG fire.  We were able to kill all but 2 of the enemy. It was then that we discovered the gruesome truth of the village.  All of the women and children were dead and in a pile in the jungle at the edge of the village.  The VC had already killed them, but were using the threat of violence against them to keep the men in check.  Once the fighting was over all the daisy sniffing, subservient, almost comatose Vietnamese "males" ran to the jungle to check on the pants wearing women and children.  I explained to the new chief what had taken place, and as is customary for his office, he fell to the ground and cried like the braver half of his clan.  It was then that Sanchez was attacked by several of the villagers.  I told them several times to get off of Cpl. Sanchez before they were finally willing to listen to reason.  After a brief discussion of American policy on friendly Vietnamese villages we headed back to our rendezvous point for extraction and returned to base.


----------



## scourger (Nov 18, 2007)

[Mission 12 – The Lost Legionnaires Deja Vu]

Reporting: SGT Jack Johnson
We were taken by helicopter to our drop zone for a 3 day mission to locate 
and remove a group of enemy snipers that has been harassing patrols in the 
area. Marine Special Forces are incredibly well trained for missions of 
this kind, and within 30 seconds of hitting the ground we had already 
located our target. Now it was only a matter of removal. Doc was shot 
several times, but all of the VC sniper team were eliminated. We had to 
have Doc medevaced out, but we decided to stay for a few nights to determine 
whether there was another sniper team. Again relying on our special forces 
training, we found the other sniper team later that same day. We set up 
what we like to call special ambush #1, and they walked right into it. We 
were evenly matched in numbers, but Sanchez' grenades put the odds clearly 
in our favor. Sgt. Apone was hurt during the battle, but all the enemy 
snipers were removed.

Jack Johnson’s ghost journal 2:  on one of our early missions we were exploring near a river when a strange fog rolled in. we couldn't see s*** and I think the lt. got a little lost.  We noticed a huge plantation house and crept up to it to look for VC activity. We didn't see anyone, but upon entering the house we all noticed something very strange. There was a full course French meal sitting on the dining room table. The house was in complete disrepair, but this meal was freshly cooked and looked and smelled fabulous. Sanchez, being ever curious sat down and ate his fill. The rest of us just stared in wonder. We left the house and as we were moving away I swear I saw someone (a woman I think) move away from a window upstairs, but the lt. wouldn't let us go back. It was several weeks later when we were sent on R&R to Saigon when Sanchez had to fulfill his lust for French food. He also seems to understand French even though he swears he has never studied it. And if all that wasn't weird enough, while were in Saigon we were attacked at a whore house by what the lt. refers to as g*** transvestites. Well I don't care what he was looking for, that is not what we found. They were some sort of vampire, right out of the books. They were super strong and attacked with their claws and fangs. When you killed them they turned to dust. I know because I killed several and even kept some of the dust. They were enough to drive a man insane. Speaking of which I think doc is on the fringe if not there already and Sanchez looked pretty shaken up after our last mission. The only thing that really rattled me was that storm. When we were rescuing the boat load of seals we got caught in a storm that was the strangest I have ever seen. The sky turned horrible colors and it looked as if un-nature was out to get us. Gotta go looks like were being overrun again.


----------



## scourger (Nov 18, 2007)

[Mission 13 – Loup Garou]

Jack Johnson: “Yes sir. I understand, sir. Well there's really not much to tell sir. We didn't have any contact with the enemy. We did get stuck in a mine field.  It took us several hours to cross. We were lucky not to have been blown to bits. If not for Staff Sgt. Koolakowski bringing along the mine detector we never would have made it. No sir, I don't know why he didn't call it in.  But I’m sure he marked it on his map. Yes sir, I will get the coordinates for you. The only other thing we encountered was a large black box of some sort. It was about coffin size with curved ends. I’m not sure what it was made of but I couldn’t mark it with my K-Bar. It seemed like slightly metallic stone. I think it may have been solid. It was buried about a foot deep. We uncovered it but couldn't lift it. No sir, I don't know why he didn't call that in either. Yes sir, I will get the coordinates for that too. Yes sir. Thank you sir.


----------



## scourger (Nov 18, 2007)

[Mission 14 – Guard the Archaeological Artifact]

We were sent back to watch over our find - a black stone-like obelisk about coffin size with rounded ends.  We made our way back with no problem and awaited our relief.  We finally heard a plane fly over and radioed in our position after a day or so.  A little bit later they sent in 4 choppers filled with airfarce guys - truly amazing.  I tried to tell the colonel that we would be fine on our own, but he decided to punish the chairforce Sgt. (and us, unfortunately) by making him stay outside for a change.  It was truly one of the most amazing clusterf**** that I have ever witnessed.  Only by the grace of God (who must be a marine) were my men and I spared from a horrible death brought on by inviting the g**** into our "safe" LZ for coffee and b*** j***.  Their lack of common sense did get one of their own men killed, but I still haven't figured out how.  I know it had something to do with the obelisk, but I don't know what.  It definitely gave me the creeps.  The next day the colonel showed back up with a bunch of o.g.a.s and lifted the obelisk away.  He then strangely told us to "hump it back to the village and await for pick up there" as he flew away with our radio. I’m still not quite sure whose side he was on.   Well it was no easy task, but we made it back to the village only to find everyone gone.  As we waited for nightfall to steal some food from the village, we spotted a jeep.  I took out the gunner, and Sanchez killed the driver and then ran up to hold the passenger at bay.   He was looking for us - turns out he found us the hard way.  I decided it was best to let the chips fall where they may instead of covering up my mistake.  We rode back to Pleiku where we met a mysterious man who obviously wields much power.  He decided that we should trade a favor for a favor and sent us back to base with orders that explained our whereabouts.  He also gave us food and a jeep, not bad for a blind guy.  So we drove back to base and gave the major my report on being attached to an ARVN unit (which turns out isn't so cool - but that's another story).

-Jack Johnson


----------



## scourger (Nov 18, 2007)

[Mission 15 – The Lost Legionnaires, Trois]

Being sent to do recon with 4 Koreans in the middle of nowhere was interesting. It started off well enough with a nice bath - a very nice bath (Sanchez you owe me one). We then were sent halfway around the world to go next door. We finally got some Intel photos when the colonel noticed we were being followed. We decided that we would set up an ambush and take out our pursuers. Unfortunately the Korean word for ambush and r**** a***** are apparently very similar. Sanchez and I were left out to dry. Alone against an unknown enemy. Turns out it was those French soldiers that we have faced several times. They gunned down Sanchez before he had a chance to go Korean and by the time I got to him all I could do was watch them take his body into the great unknown. Our ARVN guides were so far down the trail that it took several hours for me to track them down. With no food or water and stuck out in the middle of nowhere with 4 Koreans I had no choice but to abandon my search for Sanchez and head back to camp. When we arrived back, my jeep wouldn't start. The ARVN colonel was so thankful for me saving his life the day before by keeping him from crawling out in front of a truck, that he offered to keep my jeep and give me an ak-47 and send me back to camp. Thanks colonel. 

I thought perhaps it could all revolve around the old French mansion we found. Something happened at the mansion that is holding these soldiers in our plane (perhaps the woman who lived there was killed somehow and these soldiers keep being sent back until she is avenged). That’s the way Johnson sees it anyway and left to his own devices he would travel to the mansion to find his buddy.

-Jack Johnson


----------



## scourger (Nov 18, 2007)

[Mission 16 – The Lost Legionnaires, Quatre]

When I arrived back at base and told the gunny what had happened he was nice enough to send me and my guys on a recon mission into the jungle where I thought Sanchez might be. We found the old mansion that the French were using as their base and were just starting to go inside when we were attacked by a large force of VC. Their RPGs took out Doc and Burke with the first shot. Koolakowski and I were able to get into the house and take cover. While Joe Kool returned fire I blew my VC whistle and called for retreat. My ruse worked and the VC fled in confusion. Unfortunately, their mortars were not confused and bombarded the house. The French troops ran out to kill the VC and we were able to get Sanchez (you owe me another one) and get out of the house with everybody. We had to hide in the jungle for a night to avoid the leftover VC. Sanchez was attacked by the French commander, but luckily for him I woke up in the middle of it. Just as I saw the spirit of the French sergeant enter Sanchez' body I ran over and whispered in his ear "La mission est sacrée. Protégez le manoir." The ghost left Sanchez' body and headed back to the mansion (that’s three). The next morning we made it back to camp. Pfc. Burke later died in the hospital. Doc will be okay in a few weeks.
-Jack Johnson


----------



## scourger (Nov 18, 2007)

[Mission 17 – LRRP & Heat]

[The heroes were sent on a long range reconnaissance patrol with a new Intel officer, Lt. Wyatt.  They endured booby traps, a freak storm and intense heat before the NVA attacked.  The Lt. was killed immediately in a hail of gunfire.  The others acquitted themselves nicely in small arms fire exchange and even called in support from an F4 phantom.  When they returned to base, however, they found that they were only gone a short time and not the several days that they experienced.]


----------



## scourger (Nov 18, 2007)

[Mission 18 – Mortar Crew Search & Destroy]

Doc, Sanchez and I were sent out to find a mortar team that had been harassing the area. At first I thought "how in the h*** are we going to track them without a tracker”, but then I did what all good marines do - I spent a chip. EASY. After we caught up to the 12 of them, we were surprised by 10 others who were tracking us. 22 against 3. EASY. Doc and I handled our half dozen pretty easy (Doc likes his raw, but I prefer mine baked). Sanchez, on the other hand couldn't catch a break. He would put his grenades right on target, but they seemed to do no damage. I didn't mention it to doubting doc or insomniac immigrant, but I could have sworn I saw French troops mixed in with the VC that kept trying to kill Sanchez. I think they threw themselves on his grenades. It definitely seemed as if the VC scout was possessed by that French sergeant because he kept on shooting at Sanchez even though doc and I were disposing of all of his buddies. He even dodged 2 flamethrower shots and then returned fire before doc finally took him down. EASY. Finally when all the VC were fled or dead we collected all their gear and destroyed it. We then lead the 3 VC who were able to walk back to the firebase. We’ll have to go out again soon to find the supply train that got away. I’ve got to figure out what's up with Sanchez and get him back to normal by then. FACILE.
-Jack Johnson


----------



## scourger (Nov 18, 2007)

[Mission 19 – The Lost Legionnaires, Fin; Interview with the Vampire]

Last night we went out in search of a mortar supply train that had eluded us the week before. I was hoping that it would lead us near the old French mansion that has become a focal point for Sanchez' nightmares. As our tracker, Sgt. Koolakowski er... I mean me, I was following the trail that the VC had left only to find that it did indeed pass right by the mansion. It was now or never. We had to solve the riddle of this old place if Sanchez was ever going to be able to sleep again. Doc was nice enough to stand watch while we went in. Koolakowski, Sanchez and I entered the house and noticed that a mirror was strangely still intact in the second story. Sanchez clambered up to it and was able to see the house as it had been years ago. He also remembered the lady of the house telling him to never go into the basement. It seemed the cellar was the center of our problems. Unfortunately, the door was locked and Sanchez was unable to find a key upstairs. I sent Koolakowski up to look around. When he arrived on the second floor he glanced into the mirror, seeing the most horrific visage that humankind has ever witnessed - and some sort of ghost creature. The spirit reached out at Koolakowski, but was unable to latch on to him. The Sgt. stepped back and fired his M-16 point blank, but apparently the creature was immune to his weapon. I thought I heard a little girl screaming, so I crawled away from the basement door and noticed the creature coming out of the mirror. I calmly drew my pistol and fired 2 rounds into the mirror, shattering it and thus killing the ghost as well. As the wraith understood his undoing he reached out toward me and squeezed his hand as I felt a sharp pain in my chest. I understood the connection he was trying to make and refused to let him drag me into his ethereal world. I focused my mind, much as I had while driving away the king of cobras the night before, and pulled the black thing's hand from my heart. Our struggle seemed to last an eternity, but probably only seemed a few seconds in the real world. As I pulled his clasping hand from me, I stared into his eyes as he knew fear and faded into eternal torment. With the mirror broken I thought the nightmares would be as well but it was not to be. The door to the basement unlocked itself. We must find the answers we seek there. Sanchez and I descended into the basement to find a crypt of sorts. In the final room was a coffin surrounded by 8 skeletons chained to the wall. As the light of my flashlight blinked back on there was also a man standing in the room in front of us. He asked what we were doing there and I replied that we were here to help. He said "I do not need your help. Leave now." I was willing to overlook his rudeness and the fact that he was obviously a vampire. I even begrudgingly forgive him for being an SS officer. But he was obviously the root of the French haunting and thus adversely affecting Sanchez. That I could not tolerate. So I shot him in the chest. Unfortunately, he didn't seem to mind. Then Sanchez filled him with buckshot and he barely noticed. Sanchez was also kind enough to put two .45 rounds into his head, to which he replied "danka". I then set off a grenade in his coffin that apparently p***** him off. Not because it hurt him, but because I blew up his bed. I think that's when Sanchez and I understood that the chickens**** upstairs were going to be our first victims as children of the night. It was at this moment that Sanchez' throat was ripped out and I went a little insane. I broke off a piece of the Gunter's coffin and tried to stab him in the heart. As I struck him there was a bright flash, but apparently I had just missed. I tried several more times in vain and then fled the room to retrieve the cleansing purity of fire. I had doc push it down to the basement door and as I readied myself to dispatch Gunter into the under-underworld, I realized that he had sent his attorneys to deal with me. I torched as many as I could, but still they overwhelmed me. It took everything I had to convince Doc to do a little pro bono work in my behalf. He grabbed my unconscious body and drug me out into the open. Rats were everywhere, so Doc grabbed me and fled the burning building. Koolakowski grabbed what gear he could and leapt clear right behind us. We made it back to camp with the story of being ambushed by VC while investigating an old mansion. Sanchez is dead and my right arm may never be the same. I gave the coordinates of the mansion to HQ in hopes that they will carpet bomb a known VC hideout.

[During the convalescence in Saigon, SSGT Johnson will be visited by the mysterious Colonel and asked to detail all of his "unusual" observances in-country.  He may have an offer for you, depending on what you reveal.]

I will disclose all that I have seen if I trust that he is a believer (and that he will help me finish Gunter)

[Well, he tells you that the artifact you found was the real McCoy--a glimpse into what may be really going on in this war.  But, he can't bring you in if that's all you know; there's too much red tape and money involved.  He'll just let you get discharged to go back home and join all those other disabled vet protesters.  But he thinks you've seen more s*** than what's in your reports.  If so, he might be able to put you in the big league game over here.]

Is that all I know?  Sir, I’ve seen s*** over here that made 2 of my men go crazy.  They were right on the brink of losing their minds.  I’ve seen vampire hookers, haunted temples, haunted mansions, ghost troops, elephant men, you name it I’ve fought it.  I just lost my best friend fighting an SS vampire.  I didn't lose my arm in the Nam to be a p**** a** war protester.  I’m here to kill Gunter and make sure my friend doesn't become one of his minions.  If you need a more detailed account of my sightings I will gladly let you read my journal.  I’m way behind on my log entries though, but it will be a start.  If you can help me kill that d*** vampire, I’m yours for whatever spooky s*** you've got going...sir.

-Jack Johnson


----------



## scourger (Nov 18, 2007)

[Mission 20 – The Phoenix Rises]

Jack Johnson: “You’re the guy that's here to replace Sanchez.  It may take some time, but I’m sure the guys will get used to you.  What’s it like growing up in New Zealand?  Viet Nam must be very strange to you, but I guess it is to all of us.  So, you say your name is Ravage, Edmond Ravage.  That's interesting.  Ravage sounds like a super hero.  I’ve seen you in action.  I think you're name should be Edmond Mackelhany.  I’ll call you Mac.  It looks like the vampire's crypt were Sanchez was killed has been destroyed, but I have this feeling that we'll see Gunter again... someday.  I think doc and Joe Kool are gonna like this place - working for a top secret organization, chasing down the supernatural, complete autonomy, nobody to boss us around or pull our bacon out of the fire.  Pretty much like the marines but we don't get issued equipment.  Hoorah!”

Edmond Ravage: “How's it going Mate?  Yeah I have to admit this place is a bit of a change from Aoteaora but I guess I can get used to it...  I'll tell ya, those blokes from the petrol depot and the helo warden got me Mad as a Meat Axe! I don't know how you 'mericans deal with it!  Sure, call me Mac, mate! I'm good with that…  Yeah I'm sure your mates will be happy as Larry to get to tramp around the 'Cong looking for supernatural evil with no help from the 'organization'! I know I am...  So what are your mates like, mate?”

Jack Johnson: “D***, I can't understand half of what you’re saying.  You’ll like my mates er... friends, they're pretty easy to get along with.  Doc's a pretty good guy and will help you out of a jam.  Well, as long as it doesn't involve ghosts and such.  When it comes to the supernatural, he doesn't believe.  Apparently he only believes in cowardice.  As for Koolakowski, he's alright.  Always claiming to be some kind of woodsmen right before he loses the trail.  He believes in all the stuff we see, but he's always too busy cleanin' his pants to help kill it.  It’s too bad you aren't replacing them and getting to meet Sanchez.  Now that was one cool customer.  You kind of remind me of him.  You must be Sanchez reincarnated as a kiwi.  Except this time around you've learned the value of earning extra chips.


----------



## scourger (Nov 18, 2007)

[Mission 21 – Dragon Vampire Gang in Saigon]

We were sent on two missions this week. The first and most difficult was to obtain a vehicle from the garage. The second was to investigate a motorcycle gang that has been terrorizing Saigon. The 1st mission was accomplished after many persuasion checks and gnashing of teeth. The new Aussie seems to have a knack for irritating people only matched by our former lt. Once he was told to leave the premises things went fairly well. Then it was off to find the mysterious motorcycle militia. After procuring weapons and intel we set upon their territory and waited to flush them out. It didn't take long before we caught a couple of them trying to break into our car. One drove away, but we got the drop on the other. Unfortunately we were not able to subdue him and our street fight raged a little too long. The entire Saigon police force showed up to stop 4 guys fighting, but luckily we were able to escape and return to base. The biker that we fought was obviously supernatural. He didn't seem to have a weapon other than the nasty claws attached to his gnarled hands. I hate to think what would have happened if those talons had ripped into doc's flesh and pulled him close enough to see the blank stare behind his helmet visor. Perhaps we will find out this week.


----------



## scourger (Nov 18, 2007)

[Mission 22 – Excavate the French Mansion]

Why is it the Joe Kool cannot seem to get away from that d***** infernal firebase? I get away to New Zealand for some R&R and promises that I will get reassigned to a squad of "sane" rangers for some honest to goodness recon where the g**** do not have x-ray vision at night!

Turns out I got reassigned all right... to some black op squad where we cannot tell anyone what we do. I suppose that is kind of cool... but not when we have to go dig up that d***** mansion with the nazi who killed Sanchez and ripped Johnson's arm to pieces. D*** crying shame that was. Johnson was a killing machine; he seems to be holding up alright but I know I would feel about as useful as t*** on a boar hog if that was me. I have to say he can put on the persuadin' tone right nice when it is called for.

On the way back to the firebase, we holed up in an abandoned warehouse for the night to catch some shuteye... but wouldnt ya know it... some gung ho MPs rousted us and took us to the local base. I have to say that once the Major saw the orders seal we had with us -- he played right nice and was very respectful. Not that the kiwi didn’t try to screw it up... not sure how he fits in to everything yet.

Rolling back into town to dig up that mansion proved to be mighty nice 
too... once Johnson negotiated some native help for us by giving way our truckful of weapons and ammo... never leave your weapon!  That kiwi 
didn’t get us any protection at all so some local guys were pulling security duty for us too.

A few days go by when we get hit by some VC, Johnson and I kicked a** as the kiwi directed the local security forces to drive the VC off. But a week later and they were back... by g** I was sick of that platoon of VC always trying to get me killed and they almost did it again in this skirmish... luckily I only got a couple major wounds that I will recover.  Hmmm come to think of it... maybe I will get my Staff Sgt stripes back... I have been playing nice and all.

Well time to find out what was in the mansion... hope that Nazi ain’t down there still... something strange about that... real creepy.

-Joe Koolakowski


----------



## scourger (Nov 18, 2007)

[Mission 23 – Exploring the Bombed-Out Ruins]

Günter has eluded me again. I know he's still out there. Eventually we will meet again and when we do only one of us will walk out alive (but then I guess only one of us is alive now anyway). We didn't find anything at the mansion, but at least we know the VC have cleaned it out and moved everything to another location. The real question is whether they moved it on their own or if Günter is in charge now. I’ll have to put vampire hunting on hold for a few weeks while we investigate the supernatural Saigon cycle gang. Looks like Doc finally gets to go insane.

-Jack Johnson


----------



## scourger (Nov 18, 2007)

[Mission 24 – Undercover Shore Patrol Investigation]

We took a break from vampire hunting for awhile, so that we could bust up a host of haunted harleys. Our cover of being with the shore patrol got us into the forbidden zone. Once inside we found the bar that we had been hanging out at the last time we had contact with the chupacabra chopper chaps. It was fairly empty since none of the G.I.s could go there anymore. So we just decided to head over to the whore house that we thought was their HQ. After we bought a couple of drinks we were about to head into the back rooms to investigate the rest of the place when we were recognized by the madame. As it turns out this was the same bar where the "transvestite" hookers attacked us last time. From WW2 Nazi vampires straight to g*** hooker vampires - truly ladies of the evening. Much like the last time we were here I had to clean house. 6 sucking s**** came at us, but only one pointy-teethed prostitute escaped. Turning to gaseous form is a pretty d*** good retreat. We searched the place, but didn't find much. The ash from several undead uglies was about all we could salvage. On a happier note it looks like doc is finally gonna quit smoking... or at least switch to matches.

-Jack Johnson


Man Johnson sure likes those ladies!

-Joe Koolakowski


----------



## scourger (Nov 18, 2007)

[Mission 25 – Loup Garou, Part Deux]

On our last mission we explored the French mansion where Günter was... no, we went in to a Saigon whorehouse where we... no, we spent the entire night traveling to our destination for a 2 minute fire fight. Yes, that’s more like it. We were supposed to pose as Peace Corps people and get onto a flight that was dropping a shipment of aid supplies into a jungle village. I’m not really sure how we were supposed to get there but we ended up hitching a ride on the plane and having to parachute into the jungle with the drop. We all landed safely and got into the supplies to find several hideous shotguns with silver bullets. It was obvious we were there to fight a werewolf. The village was decimated. Everyone was dead. Villager, VC, women, children it made no difference. We sat back to back in the middle of the village waiting for the creature to show itself. Finally it came upon us and raised its head to sniff our unusual scent. He seemed to be unsure of his next move until Mack raised his gun to shoot. The werewolf was incredibly fast and attacked back before he could fire his heinous weapon. I thought the fact that the creature hesitated before its attack was interesting, perhaps it knew that we were not VC; not it's enemies. But my thoughts quickly faded away as combat erupted around me. Several rounds were fired and the village caught on fire as the werewolf was wounded. Doc got a little too close and was badly wounded (we must keep a close eye on him), but he was able to get off the shot that sent the creature to the ground. We had subdued one of the greatest legends to ever live, we had captured a fictional character come to life, we had just blown the head clean off of a being trapped in a cursed body. I saw it more than heard it. My world just went silent. The horrible weapon that Mack used to kill this diseased helpless figure was the same as the heartless weapon in my own hand. Never again would I use a shotgun and neither will any of my men. Perhaps it is not the shotgun's fault that a cursed man died here today, but my mind must lay that blame somewhere. Mack will have to live with what he has done and Doc will have to live with being a werewolf and driving himself crazy when he changes. At least I don't have to worry about cocking a shotgun with one arm.

-Jack Johnson


----------



## scourger (Nov 18, 2007)

[Mission 26 – Dragon versus Alien]

[This mission saw the heroes through some plots.  They were given a choice to lead either a  group of Men in Black or a squad of Airborne Legends to a remote location in Laos to investigate a supernatural disturbance.  They chose to lead the MiBs.  Since they were leading civilians, their military discharges were effected immediately.  A transport chopper took them to an infiltration point, and they covered the rest of the way on foot.  The group found the Plain of Jars and made for a large mound in the center of the clearing.  After battling some reptilian humanoids and crossing a moat, the unit penetrated the mound through an existing excavation.  Inside was a massive underground chamber with a temple pyramid.  They decided to enter, ray guns at the ready.]

[Inside, the heroes interrupted a fight.  More reptilians and their dragon leader faced a group of serpent-men wielding axes.  The band made their way past the creatures and down a set of stairs into another chamber.  There waited the alien queen and her camouflaged guardian.]

[A pitched battle joined.  The heroes blasted away with their ray guns at the xenomorphs and felled the guardian.  The dragon, having concluded the fight above, clashed with the queen.  Suddenly, the prophecy of the Elephant Man was fulfilled.  Moments passed as attacks on all sides were indecisive.  Finally, the alien tore the dragon apart and withdrew into the tunnel.]

[Unsure what to do, the heroes waited for inevitable doom.  Minutes later, they decided to reconnoiter the tunnel.  Nothing.   They made their way outside and saw the queen running away through the jungle.  On the final possible ray gun blast, Jack Johnson incinerated the queen’s massive head.  One threat to the world ended.]

[The heroes didn’t get all the answers, but they survived their Tour of Darkness.]  

[Until next time…]  

[THE END.]


----------

